# Just Curious BF 1942 [online games]



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

Anyone on this board play (Battlefield 1942) ? if so, anyone a member of any team? Im looking to get in on a game. :?:


----------



## Nick (May 2, 2002)

No, but I'm addicted to Medal of Honor: Allied Assualt! Can't stop playing online. Anybody else play it?


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Nick said:


> No, but I'm addicted to Medal of Honor: Allied Assualt! Can't stop playing online. Anybody else play it?


Good game


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

Just picked up Call of Duty on Monday... if you like MOH AA youll love it. worth the 50 bux


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2003)

I wonder if they have AA for the onlne player because I cant stop playing SOF II online (Soldiers of Fortune 2). Awesome game I havent treid MOH online yet, I have it and have played it just not online yet, I cant pull myself from SOFII. 

Does anyone here play SOF II.

I played Half life until I beat the game, but another one I havent played online yet, I hear a new half life2 is coming out after the 1st of the year it supposed to be insane.

WOW I sound like a geek, cant help it though I love playing those games online.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

I am by no means a gamer (I think I have only two installed) but they are NASCAR Racing 2002 (NR4 sucks!) and Unreal Tournament love to play both online when I find the time.


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

Does anyone here play BF 1942???


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Oh yea the original topic....no sorry :?


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2003)

I play MOHAA through GamespyArcade. The online version can be played with up to 16 people and we play in MALTA. The Drukkhammer screen is way too laggy to play on but good if you are a sniper. 

I am friendly with the guys in the {YBBS} clan. (You Been Bitch Slapped) I have been asked to join in their clan but I prefer to fight alone. I fight under the screename BadAss, not because I am good, but it's an easy screename to remember. Quite addicting I must say.


----------



## -=PNPS=-Rent-A-Cop (Oct 23, 2003)

union1 said:


> Anyone on this board play (Battlefield 1942) ? if so, anyone a member of any team? Im looking to get in on a game. :?:


I do - be careful; it's extremely addicting.

I don't belong to a clan, though.


----------



## -=PNPS=-Rent-A-Cop (Oct 23, 2003)

Hunter said:


> I wonder if they have AA for the onlne player because I cant stop playing SOF II online (Soldiers of Fortune 2). Awesome game I havent treid MOH online yet, I have it and have played it just not online yet, I cant pull myself from SOFII.
> 
> Does anyone here play SOF II.
> 
> ...


Where do you play? Redline and I are constantly on SOF II (CIK Stomping Grounds). I am PNPS Rent-A-Cop and he is Disgruntled.

What's your user name?


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

I just downloaded the demo last night and played for a while, seems slow and jumpy though. Do I need more then 2+ GIG Mhz and 512 Meg mem to play?


----------



## -=PNPS=-Rent-A-Cop (Oct 23, 2003)

Gil said:


> I just downloaded the demo last night and played for a while, seems slow and jumpy though. Do I need more then 2+ GIG Mhz and 512 Meg mem to play?


Gil,

I play on a PIII with only 256K ram with no problems - just go for the servers with the lower pings.


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

Hey PnP.. we should start a clan, anyone interested???


----------



## Capt. Kirk (Nov 21, 2002)

Hey Nick if you like Medal of Honor games check out the new one . Medal of Honor rising sun(ps2 &amp; Xbox i belive), It is based on Pearl Harbor and the graphics are sweet.


----------



## Nick (May 2, 2002)

Capt Kirk, I'd love to, but I only have a PC. I'm waiting to see if it's gonna come out for that. It looks pretty cool though!

Nick


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Ok, I bought BF 1942 and the expansion pack today  Too bad I have to email EA Electronics because the idiots did not put serial numbers on the back of the jewel case...doh! Once I get a feel for the game I will try the online version


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2003)

I just picked up Medal of Honor , GREAT GAME.


----------

